# Pickaway Co. Phesants



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

With the corn coming off down here 
Been seeing quite a few birds Tuesday seen 7 cock birds in one field and seen 3 today 
Been a long time seeing thes kind of numbers in a group
Hopefully they'll continue to make their way back
season's coming up quick
geowol


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i did a lot of pheasant hunting in pick last year... did pretty good

huntohio is doing the pheasant opener at deer creek again this year


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

There's alot of acres in CREP in pickaway county now, it will only get better in the next couple of years.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Lk
Hopefully I'll make it over there this year missed it last 
We're thinking about hitting Michigan for grouse that weekend but with these birds showing up might have to re arrange the schedule
SC
its good to see the set aside in these bottoms last year they were still a little thin but the look good this year and the crops are a little earlier than last
geowol


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I see a few almost every day. Had 3 of them under my daughters swing set one day this summer and last winter I counted 9 in my drive way one morning. I have seen so many in one place at the same time before, there is a field about 2 acres beside my house and at times I have counted 12 or more.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

im thinking about michigan for grouse the weekend after the opener


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

The last time I seen that many birds before opening day my Father and I went down for the opener and got :S I remember being down at Deer Creek at the intersection of Cooke-Yankeetown and the road that leads to the lodge, I was ready to pull out onto Yankeetown and glanced accross the road and seen at least 20 birds out in this field, I started to look at all of them through my binoculars and must have lost track of time because before you know it I had people honking at me but I rush home and tell my Father and we go down for the opener about a week later and get blanked, its strange but they seem to know when to find better living arrangements.


----------

